

What Would the Earth Look Like if it Stopped Spinning? - cwan
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2010-07/what-would-earth-look-if-it-stopped-spinning

======
codingthewheel
Original, much more detailed article:
<http://www.esri.com/news/arcuser/0610/nospin.html>

